# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Seminar u Rijeci - tema neplodnost!

## martina123

> Cure iz Rijeke! 
> 
> Ne znam koliko znate da sam nedavno preselila u Crikvenicu ( u 3.mj.), medu inim  poslovno suradujem sa jednom divnom kompanijom, projekt na kojem trenutno radim vezan je upravo uz - NEPLODNOST!
> 
> E sad, uskoro organiziram seminar, a usko je povezan uz rijesavanje naseg zajednickog problema.
> Detalje vam, ukoliko ste zainteresirane, mogu poslati preko pp iduci tjedan jer ne zelim reklamirati firmu vec izricito program koji bi se prezentirao na tom seminaru, a tek cu iduci tjedan imati tocnije podatke.
> 
> (program bi vodio Dr.med. Herman Vukusic, predsjednik Hrvatskog instituta za stres i traumu. , Herman surađuje sa BENSON HENRY INSTITUTE FOR MIND AND BODY MEDICINE, Massachusetts General Hospital, koji u svom programu imaju upravo to – program za rješavanje
> problema neplodnosti na prirodan način).
> ...

----------


## sretna35

Zanimljiva tema, voljela bih znati više o programu, a i o predavaču (osim sadašnje titule što je ranije radio i kojim se problemima bavio, od kuda dolazi njegov snezibilitet za problematiku neplodnosti)

----------


## martina123

Naravno!

Na primjer:  http://www.moj-posao.net/jseeker_wik...ukusicStresInt


Herman surađuje sa BENSON HENRY INSTITUTE FOR MIND AND BODY MEDICINE, Massachusetts General Hospital, koji u svom programu imaju upravo to – program za rješavanje problema neplodnosti na prirodan način – kroz tehnike opuštanja. Herman kaže da je medicinski dokazano da se svakodnevnim prakticiranjem tehnika opuštanja u prosjeku rješava
30% slučaja neplodnosti!....

Evo, ukratko...   :Wink:

----------


## martina123

O programu ti mogu napisati na pp, odmah iduci tjedan, cim se malo zahukta tema!    :Love:

----------


## Tia

možeš poslati program i meni iako bi me više interesiralo pročitati kakve materijale kad seminar završi.

----------


## martina123

Ajde, kako je fritulica napisala gore na topicu KBC Rijeka, ovo nam je prilika da se sve vidimo i da odmah nakon seminara zgibamo na kavu!

----------


## martina123

> *Martina123*, mene zanima. Iako sumnjam da bi se moj problem mogao riješiti koristeći tehniku opuštanja, rado bih poslušala što čovjek kaže. A možda bi to mogla biti zgodna prilika da se okupe cure iz Rijeke i okolice...
> 
> Molim detalje na PP. Hvala.

----------


## black_lady

Ja bi rado dobila malo detaljnije info na PP. Zvuči interesantno - a svi znamo da je mnogo njih uspjelo zatrudnjeti kad su se opustile...

Hvala

----------


## martina123

No frks!   :Love:

----------


## ina33

Može i meni?

----------


## martina123

Ina   :Wink:  ... Naravno!

----------


## zisu

Moze i meni malo detalja na PP....Thanks

----------


## Mali Mimi

može i meni detalje na pp

----------


## zubica

Može i meni na pp?

I zanima me točno vrijeme održavanja seminara.

Hvala i pozdrav.

----------


## ondie

I meni pliz

----------


## paola

I meni

----------


## martina123

Jos ne znam kad je doktor tocno slobodan, cim saznam javim vam!   :Love:

----------


## martina123

Poslala sam vam pp-ove.   :Love:

----------


## martina123

Uskoro stize i program...   :Wink:

----------


## giga

I ja bi detalje na pp

Hvala

----------


## martina123

Poslala!   :Love:

----------


## martina123

*Datum prezentacije:  11.10. 2008., subota
Sati na koje se možete naručiti: 14, 16 i 18h.*

Sam program traje 1, 45min.

Uskoro stavljam opis cjelokupnog programa.

----------


## black_lady

Do kad se moramo javit da li idemo ili ne?

----------


## martina123

Pa najbolje bi bilo ako biste mi u toku iduceg tjedna javile.   :Wink:   :Love:

----------


## martina123

*Rejuvenation Fertility Program®*

_u organizaciji Rejuvenation centra Rijeka i dr.med. Hermana Vukušića, predsjednika Hrvatskog Instituta za stres i traumu._

Rejuvenation Fertility program rezultat je preko 20 godina istraživanja komplementarne medicine i modernih medicinskih pristupa zdravlju. 
RFP je specijaliziran program koji podiže vjerojatnost začeća kod neplodnih parova, slijedeći praksu na vodećim međunarodnim institucijama kao *Institute for mind and body medicine, Harward, Benson-Henry Institute for Mind Body Medicine, Massachuseets general hospital i drugi.*

_Naime istraživanja su pokazala da neplodni parovi koji se podvrgnu specijaliziranim programima stres menadžmenta imaju u prosjeku 42% veću vjerojatnost začeća bilo prirodnim ili umjetnim putem._ 


Rejuvenation Fertility program i njegovi učinci se mogu svesti na nekoliko vodećih:
1) prosječno 40% veća vjerojatnost začeća kod neplodnih parova
2) revitalizacija oslabljenih/oštećenih dijelova organizma vezano uz problem neplodnosti (ravnoteža hormona u tijelu, upale, nekvalitetan spermiogram, ciste i dr.)
3) podizanje opće razine raspoloženja i smirenosti
4) učenje vještina opuštanja i pozitivnosti
5) prevencija socijalne izolacije vezane za stanje neplodnosti

Rejuvenation program predstavlja spoj komplementarne medicine i suvremenih tehnika opuštanja, te među inima sadrži akupresuru, refleksoterapiju, vođenu imaginaciju i kretivnu vizualizaciju. 

Program sadrži i psihoedukativnu komponentu informiranja o zdravim načinima života, a svoje pozitivne učinke temelji na poticanju stanja organizma koje je dr. Herbert Benson, direktor Instituta za medicinu uma i tijela na Harvardu,  nazvao „reakcijom opuštanja“ i koje predstavlja fiziološku suprotnost stresnoj reakciji borbe ili bijega.

Struktura samog programa je 24 termina unutar 2 mjeseca u grupama do 8 polaznika (tri termina tjedno). 

*Prezentacija RFP programa odvijat će se 11.10.2008., u subotu, u terminima: 14, 16 te u 18h.*

Cijena prezentacije je 200kn po osobi, a sadržava probni RFP program u trajanju od 1, 45min kojeg će voditi dr. Med. Herman Vukušić. 

Rezervacije i info na telefone: 099 22 68 168 (Martina Szalay Zeidler) te na 051 338 168 (recepcija R. centra, Rijeka).

----------


## martina123

Evo cure,

*sve koje ste zainteresirane, molim vas samo da bukirate svoj termin kroz ovaj tjedan, na pp.* (ime, prezime, kontakt broj). Naime, zbog ogranicenog broja sjedala te zbog terapeuta, moramo znati rezervacije kako bismo se mogli posvetitit svakome ponaosob.

Takoder, voljela bi curama koje su iz Rijeke, te onima kojima nije problem doci u Rijeku prezentirati vise o samom programu te vas pozivam na kavu!

Takoder bi vas molila da ukoliko imate jos nekoga kome biste pomogli, a ta osoba nema internet, da joj predlozite program i onda ja preuzimam na sebe da ju kontaktiram na telefon...

----------


## black_lady

> Evo cure,
> 
> 
> Takoder, voljela bi curama koje su iz Rijeke, te onima kojima nije problem doci u Rijeku prezentirati vise o samom programu te vas pozivam na kavu!


Da spojimo to s ovom Riječkom kavicom koja se planira?

----------


## martina123

Pa ja sam mislila da nakon seminara se zgiba na kavicu, mozemo mi imati i dvije kavice....   :Grin:

----------


## martina123

evo, da malo podignem temu!   :Love:

----------


## martina123

Curke, samo da se malo pohvalim:

Naime program ima potporu: docentice Smiljan, dr Vlastelica, ing.dr. Bulatovica (laboratorij) i mnogih drugih strucnjaka, a koje sve zajedno veze tema neplodnosti.   :Wink:

----------


## martina123

*Seminar ce se ponovno odrzati 8.11., subota, termini 14 i u 16h.*
Sastav isti!

Ocekujemo vas!   :Love:

----------


## Aurora*

Podizem ovu temu, jer bih voljela znati da li je netko od forumas(ic)a pohadjao Rejuvenation Fertility Program® i kakva su njegova iskustva?

----------

